# Son of stalker



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

I have 8 doz speck full bodies, 3 doz snow full bodies, 3 doz snow TNT shells, 20 doz sillosock snows, and 5 sillosock flyers. Is the sillosock son of stalker worth adding to my spread? If primarily targeting specks, would one son of stalker be worth it?

I'm almost always able to hunt the X, and don't want to waste the money if the SS flyers on poles are as good or better than the son of stalker when in the X.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I have one I bought last year and I use it with a speck flyer over my speck decoys and it really makes them drop down on top of the decoys.


----------

